
Threadless Is No Longer Placeless With Retail Store - terpua
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2007/10/threadless_retail_store_chicago.html
======
dcurtis
This store seems to follow all of the ideals of Skinnycorp. It's beautiful.
From the way the Dell plasmas display web comments about designs to the
custom-made carpeting that directs you into the fitting areas, it's really a
work of art.

I love Skinnycorp. Their websites are beautiful and their culture is awesome.
They certainly subscribe to the business philosophy of making awesome products
that customers want to pay them for rather than getting as much money from
customers as possible at the expense of their product quality. I wonder if
they can keep their customer service reputation with a retail store,
considering that the rules are completely different.

------
rms
Good for them; sounds like a great store.

>It seems to be an odd move for Skinnycorp to take on the added costs and
management overhead of a brick-n-mortar store.

It means they're making a lot of money and they get to try retail and compete
in the real world. They can afford one unprofitable store in the worst case
scenario.

